# What do you score on the AQ test?



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

It's the Autism-Spectrum Quotient test. I like taking random tests. I scored a 24.

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aqtest.html


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

18.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

9


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

39


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

3*2^3


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

31

no idea what that means.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

17


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

18


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

32


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

14


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

24


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

26


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

21


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

35, though some I was in between, so between 30 and 40 probably (yes a monstrous range).
now...what does that mean?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

26 (on ssome questions I was neutral though)

From the site: 
"In the first major trial using the test, the average score in the control group was 16.4. Eighty percent of those diagnosed with autism or a related disorder scored 32 or higher. The test is not a means for making a diagnosis, however, and many who score above 32 and even meet the diagnostic criteria for mild autism or Asperger's report no difficulty functioning in their everyday lives."


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

35

Baloney.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

17. I'm average.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

18


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

14


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

29


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

haha woah 32.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe I'm doing it wrong, I only ended up getting a four.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

27 and I've been diagnosed (pretty sure wrongfully) with autism. I think a lot of sa symptoms must match higher functioning levels of autism. I know a lot of sa people have been diagnosed with it and many it doesn't seem accurate at all. I pick up on social situations and interactions better than most people and far better than most of my family even if I don't know how to react in those situations.


----------



## Laconic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

29


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

36.

D:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

21


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I got a 30.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

30


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

33. My brother has severe autism so I've always wondered if I have a bit of it myself.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

27


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

26


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

11


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

21


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

23.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I scored 28, which doesn't surprise me. I'm fascinated by numbers and patterns (to a lesser extent) and I don't do social so well.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

23


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

26


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

25


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I got 12. That's a good thing I guess


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

28. I thought my score would be lower than that. 

My problem is with interacting with people, I understand them very well and have good empathy skills in my opinion. I'm sure SA must often get misdiagnosed as autism, particularly Asperger's syndrome due to the whole not being able to / avoiding communicating with people.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

24


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

25


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

32.

I'm not a big fan of these tests, most of these questions would apply to anyone who was introverted, or anyone who has problems socializing due to other external factors. It feeds into the all too common idea that introvert = loser, screwed up, mentally ill, etc.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Some of those questions really don't make sense. Anyway I scored a 28. What the hell does that mean?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

23


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

No Limit said:


> Some of those questions really don't make sense. Anyway I scored a 28. What the hell does that mean?


Yeah, and some of them are even repeated.


----------



## littlemissme (Sep 25, 2010)

*Worried*

I got a score of 47. What does this mean??


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Having a high level of traits associated with autism. That is all.

I score 42.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I got 17.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

43...that's interesting.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

17, average

Also, autism =/= mental retardation, and it is usually associated with social problems. A lot of famous scientists are believed to be autistic actually.


----------



## Clumsy (Jul 15, 2010)

I scored 31, but I don't exactly have much faith in this quiz. If there were a neutral button, it would be lower than that.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

32. :um


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

30


----------



## Rook (Sep 27, 2010)

30.

The problem is, I have ADHD and SA, both of which have overlapping symptoms with high-functioning autism.

Of course, it takes more than a standardized multiple-choice questionnaire to make a diagnosis...


----------



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

41


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

27 :blank


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

39. Higher than I expected. I agree with what others have said regarding some SA issues mimicking autism symptoms. As usual, I think the reason behind agreeing or disagreeing with something on this kind of test is often more significant than the actual answer.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

21


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

31


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

24


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

22


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

23. Alot of those are also just personality traits. 

People with aspergers arent always that weird. I think they just cant see society.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

14


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

36. I was diagnosed with PDD-NOS when I was young, so it makes perfect sense.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

26


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

27


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

30


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I got 26 but I don't put to much faith in this test.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

19.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

12.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

for me it said 404 not found, nawww =(


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

^^^ did the same for me, you have to manually score it yourself. Info on this under the "calculate score" button.

Scored 44.


----------



## Sarawrrr (Jun 9, 2011)

I scored 41. Oh ****


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Score: 21


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I got 28, but I think most of the points come from the not liking social activities and not being very good at conversations because of my SA. 

I do so love to be organized though, you get things done more efficiently.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

21 3 years ago 
24 now


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

18


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

28


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Got 30, anyone knows what this result means? I dont understand well if I have autism or not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

25

People have have asked me if I was autistic before but I think it's more likely that I'm just generally... Off.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

21


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

31.............. This test is total garbage. It's basically saying if i'm good with patterns and suck with being social i'm autistic. There are like maybe 3 or 4 actually relevant questions in that whole quiz.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

32...



> Eighty percent of those diagnosed with autism or a related disorder scored 32 or higher.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

30


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

27. That means I tend to be autistic I guess!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Old thread is old.

Got 33.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Richi97 said:


> Got 30, anyone knows what this result means? I dont understand well if I have autism or not.


I don't think it means anything. The questions were way too general to draw any conclusions.

I got 23.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

16.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

thedevilsblood said:


> I don't think it means anything. The questions were way too general to draw any conclusions.
> 
> I got 23.


Thanks for noticing my question.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

19
So.. I'm autistic because I prefer museums and libraries and have a fascination for small details and information and get anxious in social situations?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

38. I've never been tested for it.


----------



## ModernDayRonin (Oct 20, 2015)

32


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

35, I am good with numbers and patterns but that's because I like math. I also love meeting new people and getting to know people but I guess that didn't lower my score? Not sure.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

20


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

22


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

37

I was already confirmed autistic as a kid so no surprise there. Some of the questions were a big vague and some were repeats, so not quite a scientific quiz. What's the trophy for highest amount of autism?


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

28. All those questions having to do with social interaction really killed my score


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

14, diagnosed autistic by 3 different psychiatrists


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

28


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

29


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

31. I'm having a better time socially for now. I'd have gotten a higher point if I had done the test last year. I actually have been enjoying social chitchats and situations for a few months.


----------

